
Ventures of the paypal mafia - Swendude
https://fleximize.com/paypal-mafia/
======
rdancer
They're not more interconnected than any other group of Silicon Valley people,
are they?

The title is offensive, and should be changed.

~~~
Swendude
I agree, however I tried to stay true to the original title!

